#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: Εξοπλισμός τοπογραφίας

## dmalatestas

Καλησπέρα σε όλους!
ειμαι τοπογράφος μηχανικος και πρόσφατα αγοράσα έναν διπλό συχνό rtk δεκτή της Trimble (r2) με συνδρομή  Laica σε nrtk μοντέλο!
για αυτο το λόγο πουλάω ένα σετ δεκτών μόνοσυχνοι  (base-rover) της horizon μοντέλο Kronos 100 τόσο για στατικές μετρήσεις όσο και για stop & go!!
Τιμή συζητήσιμη 800€
χρονολογια κατασκευής 2010

ευχαριστω

----------

